
German Naming Convention (2019) - Tomte
https://chrisdone.com/posts/german-naming-convention/
======
Someone
So, Apple is a German company
([https://github.com/Quotation/LongestCocoa](https://github.com/Quotation/LongestCocoa))?

(I like long names, but also think this can be overdone)

